# 04 maxima...? about HU



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

:wtf:
OK here's a ? for ya guys. I have had my 04 maxima SE since feb. and ever since ive had it the speakers on the drivers side, front and back, cut in and out. It happens when i accelerate, brake and even when i turn corners. When this happens i turn the balance to just the passanger side of the car and theywork fine, then i set the balance to the drivers side of the car and you can still hear the music but its really low. Eventually itll come back on but it happens all the time.

A few weeks ago i took the front drivers side door panel off and and nothing seemed to be wrong. I actually just took the whole dash panel off today to get the deck out and i didnt see anything wrong thee either. Im officially stumped and dont wanna take it to the dealership. Anyone have any ideas let me know.

Getting this ? answered already ive done some research and these are my options:

1. I take it to the nissan factory and prolly have them give me another refurbished HU or have them try and fix the problem itself (which in my reseach thats very unlikey to happen) either way i might as well just bend over if ya know what i mean. 

or

2. I keep my factory bose HU and buy an adapter to to hook my ipod up to seens how it only cuts in and out when i'm using my cd player.

or

3. I bite the bullet and go with buying a whole new deck, which in trying to figure out why the drivers side was cutting in and out i tried to take the HU out and didnt have too much luck. removed all the frickin screws i could find and it still didnt budge, so if someone could fill me in on how to do that id appritiate it too.


anybody has any thoughts on this PLEASE share.

thanks


----------

